# Land of Nightmares 2009



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

The yard haunt is on and I began setup today!

The complete setup of the Undertaker!!










More pictures coming soon!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh wow, that's awesome! now you need some night pics!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The undertaker looks great. Love the body in the shed.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I got one more creature out today.










And at night!










Next is the Undertaker and Shack at night!










If the rain stays away by next weekend everything will be up!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look GREAT! Excellent lighting! Very creepy!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Love the undertaker! What did you use for the frame of the undertaker? I need more full size stand ups in my yard haunt.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent! Such realism and detail!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

haunted hollows said:


> Love the undertaker! What did you use for the frame of the undertaker? I need more full size stand ups in my yard haunt.


PVC pipe for the frame and then added chicken wire for the torso. The coat helps the arms, so no wire was used.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great man. Both set ups are top notch. The lighting is perfect!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That face is creepy & MEAN!! And I see you bought the heavy gloves!! Nice!! Great job! I like the body hangingin the hut- nice touch.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

great lighting!!!


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice I also like the lighting


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! very scary!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys look great. Well done, Doc!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent use of lighting. Looking really good.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking good there D.S. The shack and undertaker turned out great!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh that came out awesome!


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry, but the hanging body wrapped in duct tape is nothing short of genius.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Say, what's your process for aging the wood? Looks fantastic on both the shack and the coffin.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great undertaker!!!! Awesome set up ya got there!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very nice job... I love the taker garding his latest client... lol


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the shack and undertaker!! The lighting looks cool as hell,.great job.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome comments! 

Here is aht lastest addition to the yard.....

Jack the Scarecrow!




























For some reason this has been the hardest prop this year. I had sooo much trouble putting him on the wood stand, then finding something to hold the stand up. This looks good but I still think this could look much better. With the week and half rain and now cold temps, I'm just glad to have him up!

Hope to find some cornstalks to put behind him. And yes, night pics are coming!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW great props!Jakes eyes are very creepy.I can't wait to see it all.Your teasing us with these great props!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent props. How did you wind up supporting Jack on the stand? Cornstalks would be an excellent addition. Love his hands, Great Stuff?? I used some of that on a few hands and it came out pretty good.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I love the guy hanging upside down in the shed that is the perfect touch to a great display. Jack is very cool too.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

madmomma said:


> Excellent props. How did you wind up supporting Jack on the stand? Cornstalks would be an excellent addition. Love his hands, Great Stuff?? I used some of that on a few hands and it came out pretty good.


Thanks! Jack is supported by a green fence post with two bolts and nuts through the wood. The prop is held up on the wood with two bolts going through pvc pipe and the wood. The pants are just suffed with bags and paper and then zip tied to the chicken wire torso. And yes, the hand was made with Great stuff. 

I hope to get pictures of the yard today and maybe some night shots tonight. My camera battery is dead and I've got to get it on the charger. :redfaceton:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks like a very creepy place to visit! Nice job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovin the addition of Jake, your guys really do look great, good job.
Any luck with sign making it back home yet?


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

landrvr1 said:


> Say, what's your process for aging the wood? Looks fantastic on both the shack and the coffin.


*bump* Thought I'd ask again. The wood looks great. Care to share your technique?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! wonderful night shots! i love the scarecrow too! got any more props going up?


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, here is the yard for 2009!!

First a night shot of Jack!









Next is a Zombie in the grave yard.










I call this one "Kelli". This is a favorite for that last three years. I still need to find the hands for her.










And this was part of my plan but it looks so cool! The shadow behind her on the house is just awesome creepy!










Two more pics coming.....


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

The last two pics is of the yard itself.



















Land of Nightmares 2009!

This should be all for the year, should be.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

great looking yard!!!
Jack's eyes are chilling!
Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, I forgot one thing. A photo tip for night shots. Yes, a tripod is a must but I have found to make a nice crisp picture to use your camera's timer. The above shots used a two second timer. You would be surprised how much shake happens just by pushing the button to take the picture. This way you push the button then step back before the picture is taken.

Just a tip I hadn't read yet and thought I would pass it along.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

great, great, great job on all the props and the lighting is fantastic. I agree, the shadow on the house behind Kelli is awesome. Have a great halloween


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

love love love it! The lighting, the props, they are all awesome!
I also love the stance of the guy beside the coffin, It's like he is just getting ready to grab you.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

I wouldnt want to come around the corner and find him standing there *lol* creepy!!!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice display. Thanks for the camera tip also.


----------

